# Professor Oak's lecture



## Xeogran (May 1, 2013)

Since it only appears after episode ending in the Japanese version, probably not many of you have heard about it. Allow me to introduce you to *Professor Oak's lectures.*



			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Generally, the lecture will start with Professor Oak using the reels of a slot machine to show the silhouette of a Pok?mon. The display on his computer will switch to show the image of the Pok?mon, surrounded by some general information. He will then show some clips of the Pok?mon in the anime as he discusses it. After this, he will show a live example of the Pok?mon in his laboratory. Frequently, the Pok?mon will attack or hurt him shortly after. The lecture sometimes closes with Professor Oak reciting a Pok?mon senryū.



What's the point of this topic? I'm going to search for various exclusive scenes of Pokemon attacking Professor Oak, and post GIFs on here. They are usually funny or interesting. Whenever i'm going to feel like so, i will update the main post with newer ones.

Please note that the Professor Oak's lecture only had "Pokemon attacking Oak Scenes" only until Sinnoh. With Unova, they don't appear anymore.

GIFS:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kanto:
Will add later.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Johto:

Jumpluff





*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoenn:
Will add later.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinnoh:

Spiritomb




Hope you enjoy my topic done exclusively for Naruto Forums (atleast yet )


----------



## Nois (May 1, 2013)

That's interesting


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2013)

Wasn't this on a movie or a movie short in English?


----------



## Nois (May 1, 2013)

I think it was.


----------

